# Has Bean Espresso Starter Pack



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I received a rather nice surprise today, my first ever premium bond prize.

It has only taken 53 years and 51 weeks to happen and a massive haul of £25, so I dithered for a bit, new portafilter or some nice yummy beans. The beans won, four blends and a single origin to go at in a few days once they have degassed and I think one of my coffee mad mates is popping down from Scotland for a few days. The caffeine overdose beckons I fear.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Placing one on order in a few days time - to take to NZ with me

Spreading the love far and wide. Hoping to bring some Kiwi coffee back in return


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations DonRJ Good choice mine arrived a few days ago already drinking the Blake blend


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Well done, Don! I can beat you. I'm now 63 and there have been Premium Bonds in my name since they were first issued in 1956. Never a single penny back. Some friends of mine are regular winners and reckon that their prize money is well above any interest that they could earn in a conventional account - mind you, they both have the £30,000 maximum holding each - not the £50 or so that I have!

Be very interested to hear your recommendations after you've tasted these beans back-to-back.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

You lucky man! I never win anything.

I've just finished off my Jailbreak and Blake blend from Hasbeen and made a start on a promo pack from coffeebeanshop.co.uk 4 bags for £12.99 (don't know if anyone uses them?) started with the Costa Rican Tarrazu. These are the first fresh single origin beans I've tasted and the first time I can actually depict the various flavours such as Vanilla and Caramel. Very very nice indeed... smooth and sweet. I love trying out all these different beans


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had the starter pack over christmas, really enjoyed having them side by side.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Beans arrived today and are now stashed in my bean cupboard to rest prior to consumption ( Yes I have a cool cupboard dedicated to bean storage in the kitchen )

Tremendous service from Has Bean, no surprise there. Mmmm Blake, Jabberwocky, Jailbreak, Kicker and Bolivian Loayza to go at soon, but which one first, oh decisions, decisions.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Loving the Loayza at present. Even better that my wife can now make a kickass cup of coffee so I get to enjoy it just like being in a cafe (except I have to do the washing up...)


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Like Lookseehear I had the pack over Christmas - great experience







I had the Limoncillo as the single origin and loved it - probably my favourite over the blends actually. And like Glenn, I've loved the Loayza. I'd suggest starting with that - compared to the blends it's quite a delicate espresso, so I didn't find it needed much rest at all (for my taste at least).


----------

